# Differences between suit sizes



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

I think I'm around a 42R, but I was curious about the differences between 42L, 42R, and 42S in terms of dimensions. Is there a chart or table that shows the exact differences between these sizes?


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

The regular usually has something like a 32" length from collar to bottom of the jacket in back. L will be 33 and S will be 31. On the front, the pockets and buttons will be adjusted over the entire plane. Everything won't just be an inch higher or lower.

EDIT: There will also be a difference in the rise of the trousers. This, from a comfort standpoint, is perhaps more important than the lenght of the jacket!


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

It will vary between brands and makers but a 42reg is usually around 32" but can vary between 30.5" and 32.5".
The trouser rise usually increases 0.5" for a long and decreases 0.25" for a short.

*W_B*


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

the whistler is right on.
it varies from one lable to another it also differs between models. but on the average the coat length changes about 1 1/2" between specialties. ihe sleeve length 1 t0 1 1/4" between. 
for the most part 1/2" in the rise, and about 2" in the unfinished inseam.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Although it is a UK site, the information on the size chart for the new proffering is close to US updated traditional size standards. Perhaps a bit nipped in the waist. >>> www.bookster1uk.com > "Click here to view our full range" > click on the 44 Scottish tweed new hacking jacket and scroll down to measurements (add 1" flat (2" circumference) to the waist for typical US sizing))

(Gleaned from a recent posting of a hacking jacket Andy had ordered from Bookster)


----------

